# need encouragement....



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hi, yes i'm trolling for encouragement







i think i'm somewhere in between day 40-45 and i am feeling super. i have not taken any of my prescription medication for about 4 weeks now.i've also started missing a few days of listening, i am going back and relistening as outlined in the booklet. it's important to complete the entire 100 days is it not? no matter how good you may feel? if someone's symptoms disappear part way thru the program what is the incentive to completing the rest?thank youM


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Miranda!I am so happy that you are feeling super! And I will be sure to let Mike know this especially! How is that for incentive to continue? But if not, think of it this way, when you take antibiotics, many people start to feel better, and then quit taking them. And you know that many times the infection isn't knocked out all the way. Same thing with the hypno! Mike has spent lots of time in clinical practice to work with every case scenario of folks with IBS and has found that completing the program is always the best way to ensure continued and ongoing success. In fact, three years after completion of the program in his follow - up studies showed ongoing improvements! The incentive would be to ensure that your improvements are hard-wired into your subconscious, so that as you continue you will have all the positives within that you will need for the future!Congrats on doing so well! You are an encouragement to others. You are almost half way through, and 60 or so more days is a small amount of time compared to a lifetime of continuing to feel better!Keep at it!! You can do it!! YAY Hurray for Miranda!







~ All the best to you! ((HUGS))


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hi thanks marilyn, i understand and see your analogy with regards to antibiotics. i will continue listening, i haven't even heard sessions 4 and 5 yet! i definately want all the messages hardwired into my subconscious.the audio program has been great and a very interesting experience to boot... i have always been interested in the subconcious mind, particularly mine. all my life i have had very, very vivid and bizarre dreams which i totally remember when i wake up. i had a feeling that the ibs audio program would help me and i'm glad that i tried it. M


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

keep going! I'm glad it's going well for you. I did it a couple of years ago and found it heled a lot. I occasionally go back as redo it or do specific sessions that I like. I need to do it again though since I'm going through a pretty stresful period right now!nancy


----------

